# Carolina Coastal



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Now that the Holidays are behind us I wanted to remind everyone about the Carolina Coastal Rally. Check out the pin on the homepage for details. We have only 3 families registered thus far and we would love to see more names on the list. If you missed the cutoff date for the block of sites you can still get assignments next to or close to the others. They just wouldn't guarantee them past January 1st.

Myrtle Beach is a great place for a family vacation so make your reservations today!

Come on you NC & SC Outbackers.... where you at??????

Mike


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Mike -- Although we have never been to Pirateland we have heard from so many people that this is one of the best beach front campgrounds in the Carolinas. This will be our first Outback rally as we are rather new to the site. I'm hoping more will join in now that holidays are over and the camping fever is about to set in. Thanks for your efforts so far putting this together.

Lori


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

lori26 said:


> Mike -- Although we have never been to Pirateland we have heard from so many people that this is one of the best beach front campgrounds in the Carolinas. This will be our first Outback rally as we are rather new to the site. I'm hoping more will join in now that holidays are over and the camping fever is about to set in. Thanks for your efforts so far putting this together.
> 
> Lori


Thanks for the support....

We go to Myrtle Beach for a week long vacation at least once a year, so forming a rally seemed like the natural thing to do. It seemed like a perfect opportunity to get together with a few friends and make some more in the process. The kids will love it and there is plenty of things to do, both at the CG as well in the Myrtle Beach area. I look forward to meeting you guys.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Pirateland was a fun trip for us 3 yrs ago. 
the park is very big. great pools and even one indoors.
sorry we cant make this one. but the ones who do will enjoy it very much.
not to worry if you only have a few sign up.

sometimes thats the best rally's of them all.
















lamar


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> Pirateland was a fun trip for us 3 yrs ago.
> the park is very big. great pools and even one indoors.
> sorry we cant make this one. but the ones who do will enjoy it very much.
> not to worry if you only have a few sign up.
> ...


Thanks Lamar.....

I'm sure we'll have a great time and who knows, maybe as the date gets closer we'll have a few more decide to show up for the week, or the weekend.

Take care!

Mike


----------

